# Rain



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

Ok I'll start my journal and see if i stick with it. :lol: 
I didnt get to go to the barn today to see the love of my life *Rain*.  but I'm hoping that i get to go tomarrow. i didnt get to go because my mom wants me to go shopping with her for shorts and new shoes, but i dont want to *i just want to go to the barn*. yet she insists that we shop so i have something to wear when we go off to Germany for a month and a half. honestly i dont want to go because i cant fully speak the language, i dont know anyone there that has horses, and i'm going to miss my baby WAY too much!  but it gives him time to grow and he'll get to relax for the summer.
if i do get to go to the barn then i'm going to bring a tarp and an umbrella so i can start bombproofing him a little more. anyone have any other ways/tips to bombproofing him. he's already laid back and all he ever wants to do is eat grass all day. well since i didnt see him today i dont have much to talk about so till next time, byez!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Your going to Germany for a month and a half? Gosh thats a long time. Must be hard.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

yeah i realy realy dont want to but my mom wants to see her prents and i havent seen them in 11 years.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you go soon?


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

i go on this coming wednesday *May 30th*


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

*May 26, 2007*
I did get to go to the barn today after all!!! 
When i normaly get to the barn i'm greeted at the gate by Rain and his pasture buddy Cody, but today i only saw Cody. I was so worried something horrible had happened to him!!! *we previously had a horse get hit by a car and die, not ours a friend that boards at the same barn.* I was looking all over the field not even thinking about checking the pasture shed/box *whatever it's called*. soo after searching the pasture i decided to check the box, and there he was standing all inisant like. 
so i got on him bareback *no halter, saddle, or rope just me and horse!* cause i knew he would walk straight to the gait. *he doesnt like to be in the pasture for some reason, anyone have a guess as to why? i'm clueless*
ok so i'm on Rain just walking to the gait and he sees my mom standing there petting Cody. He starts to do a slow trot to the gate so he can get there faster, not to chace Cody. well i was expecting him to stop at the gate, but the silly head ran into it head first. *you had to see it!!!* he didnt hit it hard, no hair lost or anything just sort of pushed the gait i guess you could say. 
so i get off of him to get treats and his halter. i saddle him up in a western saddle first *he's never had one on before and i wanted to see what it looked like on him*. it looked a little funny and i rode him in it for about 5 minutes. then i put the english saddle on him and did some flat work with him. 
after riding him for a little bit i untacked him and brought him into the washstall. i lathered him up in soap and water and made him all squeeky clean!!!! then i sprayed him with Shine On*i think that's what it was, cant remember. it's some sort of spray from Mane and Tail* he hates being sprayed, so i'll post a topic for help with that in the training forum. 
after i got him clean i let him graze for a while so he could dry off. i didnt want him to roll while he was wet and i knew the grass would destract him from rolling.  
after he dried off i put him in his pasture and cuddled with him a lot *i'm not sure if i'll see him before i leave*. 
well that's all got to go post my training topic now.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

*Wednesday, August 8, 2007:*

i havent added to this in a long timebut i'll try to catch you up on what hasbeen going on since i got back from Germany.

when i first got to the barn after my 2 month trip i did as much loving and grooming that i could do. i played with him on the ground a little.

The next time i went out to the barn i saddled my baby up and went on a nice walking ride around the barn after i warmed him up on the ground.

A few days of riding and ground work later i start to trot him for a little and walk a lot.

The other day i went out to the barn hoping to work on backing and stopping, but it rained earlier that day and i guess Rain decided he should play in the mud. So when i go out to his field to get him, he is covered in an inch of mud.
I didnt mind, i found it amusing, and it gave me a chance to give him a bath. He loved his bath, he stood nice and still for me.


----------

